# New at african cichlids I have a question



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

I have listed everything in my signature. Can someone tell me if my set up is okay? I researched alot before purchasing my little babies I hope I did not miss anything. Also, even if my water test perfect should I still do a 20 percent water change ever week or hold off and do it every two weeks? My tank filters through about 8 times an hour. 8 x 60 gallon is 480. filter is 500 gallons an hour. I am thinking of buying another ac filter system 110 giving me 1,000 gallons an hour on my 60 gallon tank making sure when they fully grow they will have superb filteration. Thanks and have a great day. 
_________________
60 - gallon tank 
12 - beautiful malawi cichlid babies 
HOB - AC filter 110 (500) gallons per hr 
Decor - All fake = 2 large holy rock both have air bubbles going through it. 1 hollow tree with plants, 1 tree root, nice plants laying around, small rock bottom with 12 golf ball size rock. Heater.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Welcome to Cichlid-forum!!!

What are the dimensions of your 60 gallon aquarium - L x W x H?

How long has this aquarium been set up?

Do you know what species Malawi cichlids you have? Even the common name of the fish would be somewhat helpful.

I still recommend weekly water changes despite perfect water tests. There are other substances besides Ammonia & NitrAtes that build up in the water.

What brand and type of water test kit do you own?


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

Aquarium has been set up for 2 months I had one baby oscar and got rid of him. Now just the 12 african malawi they were all bought at the same time same store same size, a peach and white albino, red zebra, yellow lab, blue johanni, cobalt blue,calico, venustus giraff, maybe one acei i am still working on finding an nameing them on the website then I am going to print out pictures and label them with adult size. My test kid is the api (32 dollar setup), So far the pet store told me all of my fish should be from 4 inch to 6. 
My 60 gallon tank is 48 x 12 x deep an I think 27 high I know its the same size as a 48 x 12 standard 55 gallon tank the other 5 gallons is in the highth. My water test 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites, between 10 to 20 nitrates, right at 8 ph, feeding them as of today mini slow sinking pellets, I bought floating pellets first but I dont like them the fish dont seem to get to them between the one 110 filter and the air bubbles they just float to fast all around the tank. I want to thank you very very much for responding I was on another forum posted the same two days ago I see I have 14 reviews and not even one answer. Let me know about the 110 ac filter system if I should buy it or I can go a little smaller. Again thank you.


----------



## BigTuck STL (Apr 28, 2012)

I would definetly get rid of the Ventusus if you do not plan to upgrade to a bigger tank and plus he is not really a perfect match for the rest of your fish that you have listed. Anyway you could post some Pics and then we can start IDing your fish for you and find out what you actually have? That way we can find if there will be any problems before there is actually problems.


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

Ok, I looked up over half when I get time tomorrow I will set down again an try to get photo. What about my filter system, I would like to know before I spend that kind of money for the second filter.


----------



## BigTuck STL (Apr 28, 2012)

Your AC110 will be fine for your 60 gallon but there is no such thing as to much filtration. It is all up to you, I personally like alot of filtration plus it will create more surface agitation which in return puts more oxygen in the tank.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

AC110 is fine, no need for another filter. Pick up one of the water changers that hooks to the sink instead!


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

I am ahead of the sink hose that was the first think I did. One was buy the hand pump suction hose at pet smart put a connecter on the end an when suctioning my water out it goes right outside. Then I hook it to the sink to fill. Special white hose used for RVs sold at walmart it hooks up for drinking water. Awlsome set up. And no buckets I use prime conditioner. We already had the extra hose.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Cahuches wrote he/she has "12 african Malawi they were all bought at the same time same store same size, a peach and white albino, red zebra, yellow lab, blue johanni, cobalt blue, calico, venustus giraffe, maybe one acei in a 60 gallon tank that is 48 x 12 x deep an I think 27 high "

Thanks for posting the tank info as it definitely helps. As was mentioned, the Venustus will get too large for the tank and can be aggressive. You also have some fish in there that will not play well together once they are adult.

Here is a link to the Malawi Profiles. You can search by either the scientific or common name of the fish to see the general description.

I definitely think you will need additional filtration as your fish mature and you don't reduce the number of them. I am partial to canister filters on tanks larger than 55G. My first 75G Malawi aquarium used a HOB as well as a canister filter and I was pleased with results.

Hope this helps answer some of your questions.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I'd reduce the number of fish to 8...MAYBE 10. And make sure you have all males. Then read the all-male article in the CF Library.


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I will stick with my orginal plan to purchase another 110 filter that will give me 1, 000 gallons per hour in a 60 gallon tank giving around 16 times per hour my tank water will cycle. Also I was told by the fish store that if I purchased all Malawi cichlids the same size as babies they would be fine. I read alot about over stocking on the website to help stop agression this hobby is SO confusing. I spent 50 dollars on 12 babies dont know what to do now. Petsmart takes fish back within 2 weeks but I didnt buy them at petsmart. I thought I was doing good with what I got Im so disappointed. LOL and my husband thought his RC remote trucks were expensive. I will continue to identify them an try to post the pictures if I can figure out how to post on here. Thanks, Linda


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

It's really difficult and confusing to figure out what fish to put together! Young cichlids always do great together, and they won't start to bother one another until they want to breed at roughly 1/2 of their max size. Also, all the stocking recommendations you'll hear are just best guesses based on past experience - each animal is an individual! The all male recipe can work, but it's a difficult path.

Enjoy them! It's really not an expensive hobby, once you have everything sorted out. (unlike r/c trucks!)


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

I opened up a photo bucket account but I can not find on this website how to post my pictures. I have pictures of my fish for help identifing them. I did look on this site of all the fish from malawi but can not find some of the colors. I have a picture of my tank hoping my set up is okay. I love the set up I think I have a little of both worlds, holy rock (fake) hollow tree, fake flowers and running plant wrapping around my air hose an sucktion plastic pipe to the filter system. I would like everyones opinion if the set up will be okay with my type of fish. Thank you an I hope everyone has a great 3 day weekend.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

viewtopic.php?f=41&t=21085 explains how to post pictures.


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

PHOTOs for identifying


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Just to try to clarify for future reference. Overstocking works better for mixed gender mbuna than all-male. And when you stock more than 3 species in a 48x12 tank, one of each and all one gender works best. People choose all-male because the males are often the colorful ones.


----------



## Dahuches (May 24, 2012)

Not sure what I have, am I considered over stocked? An is my decor ok for what I do have?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes, if you have 12 fish in a 55G and this kind of variety (one of each), then you are overstocked.


> a peach and white albino, red zebra, yellow lab, blue johanni, cobalt blue,calico, venustus giraff, maybe one acei


So next step is to decide if you want all-male or mixed gender, and go from there.


----------



## brinkles (Jan 30, 2011)

I'll probably have a couple of these totally wrong, but...
L. caeruleus
Ps. "acei" (Msuli)
M. callainos
M. estherae -red and OB
M. auratus
M. johanni 
M. greshekei albino
C. borleyi (Kadango)


----------

